# John Deere TRS 32 Jack Shaft



## akielb (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a JD TRS 32 (M0TR32X141368)where the jackshaft has popped out of the inside bearing and caused the small sprocket to deform. or that is the best description I can use for what I see. The jackshaft is PN AM121159, and appears that it has been discontinued. I have read that Murry produced these units for JD in the early 90's. Do you think that Murry PN 761804MA might be a match? both have 36 teeth on the large wheel and 7 on the small. Any good sources for these items? What would you guestimate the charge for a shop doing the R&R for this?

Link to Murry
Murray 761804mA Jackshaft Assembly | eBay

Link to JD
John Deere TRS27 TRS32 New Jackshaft w Bearings AM121159 M122245 TRX27 TRX32 | eBay

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## kool371 (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you ever find out if Murry PN 761804MA would work. Trying to help my brother find a replacement and am having better luck finding the PN 761804MA. to me from pictures it looks the same but don't want to chance getting it if don't have to. may look at getting the orginal repaired at a welding shop as the small sprocket is damaged.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It's unlikely "akielb" is still here..he made the one post a year ago, and never came back..(of course he never got any replies to his questions either!) but that is simply because no one had any answers..I will take a stab at it:



> I have read that Murry produced these units for JD in the early 90's.


That is correct, the JD TRS and TRX machines were made by Murray.



> Do you think that Murry PN 761804MA might be a match?


dont know for sure, but probably..
the best I can recommend is to compare the actual JD part to the photos of the murray part on-line, and compare visual features and sizes..if it visually matches, and the sizes match, (if the dimensiions are posted online) then its pretty likely its the right part. Ask about the return policy first before you order, in case it isnt the right part.



> Any good sources for these items?


Just googling Murry PN 761804MA brings up a ton of hits..even amazon has it! 
also Sears..and I have a list of parts dealers here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question10

that would probably have it as well. Also, try a local Snapper, Simplicity or John Deere dealer..they have inherited the Murray snowblower line, and would probably carry parts.



> What would you guestimate the charge for a shop doing the R&R for this?


no idea..sorry. you would have to find a shop and ask.
also, if you can find that local Snapper, Simplicity or JD dealer, they could probably do the job as well..might be more expensive than the local repair guy, but they could do it.

I will try sending a PM to akielb, see if he can update us..that might go through to his email.

Scot


----------



## akielb (Feb 18, 2013)

The AM121159 that I ended up purchasing on ebay had a slightly larger shaft than the stock jackshaft which caused the shop I used to have to use 2 brass bushings vs the bearings in the stock locations. The Brass bushings were the exact same as bushings on the hex shaft that the friction disk is attached to. I beleive the part number is AM118459. The holes lined up just fine and the shop said it wouldn't be an issue using the bushings vs the bearings.

So back to your actual question.....no I do not know if that part is the exact same. But if it is the same as the part I purchased then you would be able to work with it.


----------



## akielb (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a few other things done(belts replaced and tune up), but I'm pretty sure they charged me $130 for the R&R of the jack shaft.

Sold the unit shortly after getting it back. Good luck


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks akielb for the update!
Scot


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

kool371 I had a similar issue with a brute snow blower I had no part list for. It was a murray built unit as well.

I ended up using the jack shaft out of a craftsman model 536.886190.
it worked great and was part number 761691MA.

I dont have the machine here but I have this pic of the bad one it replaced.

It had 7 teeth on the small side, I think the replacement had 8 teeth.

Big end had 36 teeth.

The bushings/bearings on each end were 1/2 I.D.

It worked out better since the chain had much less than factory slack in it.

There is only one catch. I dont remember if I used the original brute axle sprocket or the craftsman one. I still have on here. However the axle sprocket is just a standard sprocket with a 3/4 bore. you can get them almost everywhere if the original wont work. But it should you just may need to lengthen or shorten the chain.


----------



## ottopolly (Dec 17, 2014)

*John Deere TRS32 Snowblower:*

If you need to replace the John Deere Jack Shaft part number AM121159, you can use number 761789MA it has the same amount of teeth 36 on large wheel and 7 on the small wheel. The only thing you also need to do is replace both bearings for this shaft with part number 334163MA reason is main shat is a little bigger and the John Deere bearings won't fit.


----------



## Clay (Oct 30, 2016)

*John Deere Jack shaft TRS27*

I just replaced a TRS27 jack shaft with a Murray 761804MA and it is a perfect fit. Thanks for the tip 😎


----------



## supafeek (Nov 29, 2016)

Did you have to use different bearings?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

This was a post from 2013....

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Newt (Dec 27, 2016)

Nothing runs like a Deere.


----------

